#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  what country you from?

## Anti

what country you from?

----------


## Odin

Across the pond M8 US of A

----------


## Reinga

The North of England

----------


## Lady Dunsany

United States.

----------


## Royal Heart

I am from Canada.

----------


## Nefilim

Eireann, Ireland, Republic of.

----------


## soloqi

United Kingdom

----------


## isis

kanawha county of the USA

----------


## toadbile

"what country you from?"

Colorado, where we still have vasty herds of wild Auxillary Verbs roaming wild.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I have to say. I love that Avatar.

----------


## patient46&2-8

Van Diemen's Land, though updated to Tasmania, which aint a country, just the daggy state of the bottom of Australia... but hey, we forget them too! (Bloody mainlanders!!!)

----------


## Zarka Killerfog

Midwest USA.

----------


## SWM

Chicago. IL

----------


## Logxi

The Netherlands. Holland. Whatever you want to call it.

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

Republic of Macedonia. some of u may prefer FYROM.

----------


## SWM

> Originally from the United States but my job keeps me on the move. I'm more of a man without a country now.


you gypsy lol

----------


## Artemis

I am in Hurricane Lane, on the coast of North Carolina.

----------


## Odin

The avatar suits where you live 

isn't called the Devil's Horn !!!

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Well then, I must confess, I was born in Wilmington, NC, and was raised there for the nine years. Small world.

----------


## Huxley

I am from San Juan, Puerto Rico; land of pin~a Colada, Reggeaton, and Coqui's.

Puerto Rico is an American commonwealth and a potential future state.

----------


## Artemis

Odin, I don't know if it's called The Devil's Horn, but I think the Cherokee used that as a nickname for a Reverend way back. Maybe it originated in the Mountains of NC.

Vir Sapiens, where I am has grown so much, that I do miss the smaller town feel we once had. Ah progress!

----------


## toadbile

Four years of H.School at Camp Lejeune; glad to be out of the hurricane zone.

----------


## redhand

Born in Ireland, raised in Scotland and, live in the US. I'm a Traveller myself!

----------


## The Cove

Let you know when I get there.

----------


## Odin

this sure doesn't look like Kansas Toto 

New York

----------


## Odin

All you North Carolinian's from the camp know Military Cut Off Road 


I was told I was a good Yankee I knew where the Mason Dixon Line is and knew had to get there 


ah the hospitality

----------


## Malfurion

I live in New Zealand, aka, the middle of no where.

----------


## BlackBearMage

My country is. . . USA

----------


## Saakel|

Hello everybody, No one is from Finland?
I am. -S-

----------


## Veneficus_V

Australia  :Smile: 

Gday

----------


## Harlock

the US of A

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

United States of America
I am in California, and live near Los Angeles.
And yes, the air is horrible.

----------


## wanderer

QLD - Australia

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Usa ak......

----------


## Belphebe

Canada.....

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I had the pleasure of visiting England for two months, fell in love. I was wooed by a Frenchman, an Irishman, and a Englishman. I had a blast.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

THE FRENCH MAID SAID NO! I was in London, , and Litchfield.

----------


## morningstar

I live in Bombay, India. Ah, makes me feel like such an alien :Wink:

----------


## Emma

i was born in wales, lived in the Uk, and am now living on me mum's estate on the east coast.

----------


## Sara D

US...........

----------


## Leonake

Lebanon and lived in Australia for a while

----------


## avangard

Bulgaria. Lived in UK for a year, and I wish I could go back - I love it there.

----------

